# What exactly is the Audi heartbeat?



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

What is it, what does it do exactly? Any pics, vids, sounds of it?

thanks


----------



## Mulski (Nov 29, 2015)

Audio sound when you open the door after unlocking and again when you open the door after shutdown






Cheers


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

thanks, my german isn't that great though! but danka.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Same noise you hear at the end of all the advertisements


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

and it simply plays that sound when you turn the car off and get out?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

yes, only when you turn off the car and go out


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

That on just TTS or all TT.?


----------



## Mulski (Nov 29, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> yes, only when you turn off the car and go out


Will check again in the morning, but am akmost certain it also triggers when opening the door as well after unlocking.

Cheers


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

swanny78 said:


> That on just TTS or all TT.?


Both!
Only after turn off..you can adjust volume under sound->option button-> scroll to the end until you find heartbeat


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Mulski said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > yes, only when you turn off the car and go out
> ...


It's only when switching the car off.


----------



## Jermar (Sep 6, 2015)

It has an important purpose. New customers are accustomed to turning a key to the off position when exiting. With our keyless off button, it's easy to exit the car with the motor still running. In a home with an attached garage, this could be deadly. It has already happened. When you exit, you must hear the heartbeat, or something is wrong. It's a great safety feature.
Here is an example of what can happen:
http://www.pennlive.com/nation-world/20 ... _keyl.html


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Forget the car on is very absurd but can happen..
A bigger problem can be an hypothetical thief..


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

ManuTT said:


> Forget the car on is very absurd but can happen..
> A bigger problem can be an hypothetical thief..


That's my paranoia if I ever get out with car running - along with the door self locking.

However, if you're going to be that stupid feel you deserve to be removed from the gene pool

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Samoa said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > Forget the car on is very absurd but can happen..
> ...


I'm pretty sure the self locking door only activates when driving above a certain speed. I don't think it'll lock if you get out with the engine still running.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

This is what causes my missus endless confusion in her Juke. She'll park it down the drive and then Stop/Start will cause the engine to cut out. She'll get her things together and then forget to push the Start button to turn off the ignition. However the Juke won't then allow you to lock it. It emits a warning beep instead.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

auto stop-start is a right PITA.

Disable it, press stop button to stop engine, problem solved.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

You'll find the car without fuel!!


----------



## stevespain (Dec 13, 2015)

But you cannot disable stop start permanently can you?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes with vag


----------

